# P1 Exclusive: Rising through the ranks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Rising Through the Ranks*
with James "Jim" Guffey

*P1 Exclusive: Rising through the ranks *

_*Ed Note:* We're pleased to introduce James "Jim" Guffey as the newest member in our growing roster of writers. Jim began his Law Enforcement career in 1977 with the Pennsylvania Capitol Police and in 1980 was hired by the Ross Township Police Department where rose through the ranks, achieving the position of Lieutenant in 1996. He remained the Administrative Lieutenant for Ross Township until his retirement in January 2002. Not satisfied with retirement, Jim became the Chief of Police for Blairsville Borough (Pa.) from August 2003 until July 2004. Jim presently serves as a Law Enforcement Liaison Officer for the State of Pennsylvania._

*Part one of a three-part series*

In the back of every officer's mind there is the idea that they'll one day run the department. This is a good thing. 
The question is, "How do you prepare for the promotion that you'll need in order to get to that exalted position?"









This article isn't so much about "How to become a police officer." If you're here (on this Web site) you're already there (in the most rewarding job around). It's not even about becoming a Chief. It's about doing the right things to make promotion through the ranks a strong possibility for you. (AP Photo/Julie Jacobson)

Personally, I always thought that the three parts of the promotional process were the officer, the test, and the politics. In this three part column, I'll discuss the three parts of the promotion process and, hopefully, help to guide you on your way. This article isn't so much about "How to become a police officer." If you're here (on this Web site) you're already there (in the most rewarding job around). It's not even about becoming a Chief. It's about doing the right things to make promotion through the ranks a strong possibility for you. So with that as a guideline, let's start with the first, and most important part of the triangle - *you*.
You, the officer, begin preparing for any promotion on the first day you walk into the station to start your career. A lot of officers make the mistake of being to mouthy from day one. Remember, you're the new kid on the block. Your job is to keep your mouth shut and your eyes and ears open. Believe me when I say that I have seen officers walk into the station on the first day and try to impress everyone in it. Ten years later, the only thing anybody remembers about this officer is how obnoxious they were on the first day. 
This profession puts high value on the first impression. Don't blow it!
The impression you want to convey is that of a respectful and sincere officer that wants to become they best they can be in their field. In the future, when your character is weighed during the promotion process, this impression will pay dividends.

Full Article:http://www.policeone.com/patrol-issues/articles/1785651-P1-Exclusive-Rising-through-the-ranks/


----------

